
Instacart Workers to Strike over Company’s Covid-19 Response - lordmax
https://gizmodo.com/instacart-workers-preparing-to-strike-amid-company-s-di-1842531637
======
badrabbit
Doordash has a message now saying they will leave it at your door. Their
workers are saying others should learn from their response.

